# Halls Ambulance



## Jacedc (Apr 2, 2014)

Does anyone know what the full time schedule is for Halls Ambulance in kern county?


----------



## TRSpeed (Apr 2, 2014)

Well there is a lot of threads on Hall that are very accurate that some people probably ask/answered. But I'll help you out. shift are mostly 12s and 48s.
12s are mainly sun-tues e/o wed. And thurs-sat e/o wed.
Also school schedules m-w-f or t-th-sat. With some 8 and 10hr shifts. 

Then there is 48s which work 2on2off2on2off2on8off...a,b and c shifts.
There is also some 24s .


----------



## TRSpeed (Apr 2, 2014)

Feel free to ask away if there is any other questions you didn't find.. you don't have to pm for them that way other people can see and don't have to ask again. Still feel free to pm though if you like.


----------



## Angel (Apr 2, 2014)

I have a couple. What is the pay like and what is the academy and FTO like. I'd like to know for paramedics but any info helps. 
Is it dual medic shifts or 1-1 and if there's BLS only units do they also run 911? 
Hall would be a bit of a trek for me but I'm curious how things are down there. Also it's Kern county for protocols right?
Thanks


----------



## TRSpeed (Apr 2, 2014)

Pay is dependant on exp. If you have <1yr exp you are at step 1.
Medic:
8/10hr = 19.25 OT after 8hrs
12hr = 15.75 OT after 8hrs
24/48hr = 12.50 OT after 40/wk

Classroom is 2-3 weeks.
FTO is minimum 6 weeks no exceptions up to 10 or 12 I believe.
We run a tiered priority dispatch thus BLS units do run 911 priority 3 calls like falls, abd pain, assaults etc. No 5150 txps or dialysis at all. 
Bls fire and transporting agency either ALS or BLS has scene control.
ALS is 90/10 911/IFT with ~ 8-10 calls per 12hr 
BLS is 50/50 911/IFT with ~ 6-8 calls per 12hr
ALS is B/P BLS is B/B with occasionally a P/P
Yes Kern County protocols.


----------



## TRSpeed (Apr 2, 2014)

Bay area does pay more but look at the cost of living there compared to here. We are getting 10% raises across the board in Jan 1 2016 FYI.
Benefits is where its really at though being fully paid for Kaiser AND  we get a preloaded card 1300/3500 single/family for co-payments and RX. Equipment is better than any I've seen and dare to say the best in Cali. Real stations, new Chevy ambulance mods with LED lights, custom seats, DUAL train horns, dual weilen sirens, EQ siren (like the engines), monitors with all the bells and whistles. All units are washed everyday by a maintenance staff and waxed every 2 weeks.


----------



## TRSpeed (Apr 2, 2014)

Did I answer your questions?


----------



## Angel (Apr 2, 2014)

You did and actually it pays more there from what I've seen (not including AMR I have no idea how much they make). 
I'm willing to go just about anywhere for a bit to get some solid experience. I have to call HR though because I started my app (didn't finish it) and it basically kicked it back. 
Thanks. 
Also in general how do you like living out there? (I know what people say but is it really that bad)
Oh an bidding, how's that work? (Seniority I'm sure) are there more 12s or 24/48?
I imagine the senior folk get those shifts 24/48s?
Do those shifts post at a station like FD?


----------



## TRSpeed (Apr 2, 2014)

Ya and with the extra 10% we are getting in Jan 2016 it will be very nice making 45-48kyr starting. 
Yes call HR idk about that. 
Seniority is based on tour hire date so whoever is front of you has more seniority. Working nights you do get double seniority. And once you bid on a shift you own or permanently. Bidding is usually every 6mo whenever they need spots filled really though.
Its a good 50/50 12s and 48s.. we only have 2 24 stations of a,b,c Shifts. Everything but Bakersfield is stations no posting 48s


----------



## Angel (Apr 2, 2014)

Do you know if they do ride alongs? (especially for prospective employees) im liking everything I hear TBH, ive seen EMS at its worst and lowest and know I wouldn't want to work for a company like that. a place that invests in its employees and making this into a CAREER is a place I want to work. Im casting a wide net for jobs because ideally id stay in norcal/reno but this place seems awesome and ive never heard any bad things about the JOB, just the LOCATION.
Oh on their website where they give you a range of $$ up to 69K for medics and 42K for EMTs-is that the raise youre talking about or OT?

Thanks a ton for the info!


----------



## TRSpeed (Apr 2, 2014)

The website I still has the old ranges. But ya they are without OT. This place is a career place 56% of employees have been here over 5yrs. They don't like to hire people with fire background due to the possibility of that employee leaving and causing turnover. Ya the only thing I can say is that its far from home for a lot of people but its a big city so there is lots to do. We get bonuses for Christmas and recognize us for every compliment we get. If something as simple as an arm rest or radio is broken it get immediately taken out of service and replaced. I used to work in other places too so I really appreciate never been in a rig here with a broken radio or arm rest. Or just a in washed rig with armor all and everything wiped down.

Unfortunately I don't think there is any rise alongs. But you can ask.


----------



## Jacedc (Apr 3, 2014)

Do most people commute to work from outside kern county? Or do most people live in bakersfield or the surrounding area?


----------



## LACoGurneyjockey (Apr 3, 2014)

Jacedc said:


> Do most people commute to work from outside kern county? Or do most people live in bakersfield or the surrounding area?



I'd say the majority live in Bakersfield or the greater area, but there's a good number commuting from Tulare and LA County. Hall starts everyone on 12's and you can bid out to 48's, so that limits the commute at least at first.


----------



## Jacedc (Apr 3, 2014)

How is living in bakersfield? What are some areas to avoid if your looking for housing?


----------



## Rano Pano (Apr 4, 2014)

Angel said:


> Do you know if they do ride alongs? (especially for prospective employees)



I don't know Hall's exact policy on ride alongs, but they have done them for people checking out the company. You're best bet is to call and ask.


----------



## TRSpeed (Apr 4, 2014)

Jacedc said:


> How is living in bakersfield? What are some areas to avoid if your looking for housing?



Any area west on the 99 is great. The north east side is good as well. East of Mt Vernon.


----------



## Chupathangy (Apr 11, 2014)

Classroom is 2-3 weeks.
FTO is minimum 6 weeks no exceptions up to 10 or 12 I believe.


Is the class time and field time payed? Also does BLS manage to get some good calls as well?


----------



## TRSpeed (Apr 14, 2014)

Chupathangy said:


> Classroom is 2-3 weeks.
> FTO is minimum 6 weeks no exceptions up to 10 or 12 I believe.
> 
> 
> Is the class time and field time payed? Also does BLS manage to get some good calls as well?



Yes you are an employee by then.so its all paid. 
Definitely. Bls runs downgraded 911 calls that have slipped through emd. And you will respond to high priority calls as a first responder if the als unit is farther away
 You can also cancel als once your on scene.


----------



## CentralCalEMT (Apr 15, 2014)

I do not work for Hall. (I'm am paramedic in Tulare County) But I have never met an EMT or paramedic who went to Hall who does not say it is the best EMS decision they ever had made, and I know many Hall employees. If you want to work in a county where the ambulance has overall medical control and and fire is BLS and supports you rather than trying to run your call for you, then I would check out Kern County (Hall) or Tulare County (American of Visalia, Imperial in Porterville, Lifestar in Tulare) Also, most of the EMTs and Medics are really friendly up here and like their jobs. 

Bakersfield is not the most exciting place ever, but it is not bad. The cost of living here is low and at least half the neighborhoods in town are really nice and safe, yet still affordable unlike LA and the Bay area. If you like outdoors activities, the Kern River, Lake Isabella, and the Sequoua National Forest are all in your backyard. 

I moved to Central California from the LA area and I am glad I did. PM me if you have any questions about Tulare County companies.


----------



## Gordoemt (Apr 25, 2014)

What does the hiring process entail?


----------



## RocketMedic (Apr 26, 2014)

How are your protocols?


----------



## TRSpeed (Apr 26, 2014)

Gordoemt said:


> What does the hiring process entail?



Application, personality test, 2 interviews, PAT, and that's it. I've herd some people get a emt/medic  
tests. 






RocketMedic said:


> How are your protocols?




http://www.co.kern.ca.us/ems/policy.asp

We have better one coming soon. You can see the drafts there.

Same as liberty's.


----------



## Gordoemt (Apr 26, 2014)

What do they have you do for the pat?


----------



## TRSpeed (Apr 26, 2014)

Gordoemt said:


> What do they have you do for the pat?



Its like AMR's. Treadmill, lifting, I don't remember what else


----------



## Chupathangy (Apr 27, 2014)

I know there's class time and FTO time, but whats involved in that? I'm curious because the first place I worked I did a ride along to learn the ropes, got hired the next day, and then was out working the day after. (BLS companies right?) Then the next place saw I already had experience and hired me on the spot. So I wasn't even aware some places did class time.


----------



## Rano Pano (Apr 27, 2014)

Chupathangy said:


> I know there's class time and FTO time, but whats involved in that? I'm curious because the first place I worked I did a ride along to learn the ropes, got hired the next day, and then was out working the day after. (BLS companies right?) Then the next place saw I already had experience and hired me on the spot. So I wasn't even aware some places did class time.



Orientation to the company
Policies
Vehicle operations and driving
Skills
Kern County Certifications


----------



## Gordoemt (Apr 27, 2014)

Does anyone know exactly what halls physical test includes?


----------



## Rano Pano (Apr 27, 2014)

Gordoemt said:


> Does anyone know exactly what halls physical test includes?



Lift 70 lbs
Walk briskly for several minutes

You'll also get your drug test, physical, and blood work done the same day.


----------



## Gordoemt (Apr 27, 2014)

Wow blood work? What do they look for? Also do they measure your pulse after you " walk briskly"?


----------



## Rano Pano (Apr 27, 2014)

Gordoemt said:


> Wow blood work? What do they look for? Also do they measure your pulse after you " walk briskly"?



I believe the blood draw is just part of getting a physical. I don't know if there's anything in particular they look for as much as all your numbers are in normal ranges. Sorry, I only know the common general stuff about blood work.

Your pulse is checked before and after the treadmill, and every time the weight increment increases when you have the lift test - it's only up to 70 lbs.

You seem pretty focused on this part of the hiring process. The physical isn't something to worry about.... unless you do drugs then that's a different ball game.


----------



## Gordoemt (Apr 27, 2014)

No no I don't do drugs lmao ill pm you


----------



## CentralCalEMT (May 11, 2014)

Another thing that was not mentioned in this thread is that they do sponsor their EMTs to go to paramedic school at Bakersfield College and pay them while they are in school (similar to what fire department's down south do, only nobody is forced to become a paramedic up here.) I have one friend who is just finishing up didactic and several others who are in the testing process to get into the next program. I do not work for Hall, so I do not know how hard it is to get sponsored, but I do know multiple people who have.


----------



## Chupathangy (May 11, 2014)

I don't think anyone's really touched on this yet, but Hall has it's own helis right? I'm assuming a medic and nurse on that, but how does a medic end up getting on? Do they usually hire from some of their ground medics? And what are the requirements for it? I have a basic idea of what most air units want but does anyone know specifically what Hall requires?


----------



## TRSpeed (May 11, 2014)

CentralCalEMT said:


> Another thing that was not mentioned in this thread is that they do sponsor their EMTs to go to paramedic school at Bakersfield College and pay them while they are in school (similar to what fire department's down south do, only nobody is forced to become a paramedic up here.) I have one friend who is just finishing up didactic and several others who are in the testing process to get into the next program. I do not work for Hall, so I do not know how hard it is to get sponsored, but I do know multiple people who have.




yes that is a huge point of interest for many people looking to forward there ems career. Getting sponsored is pretty straight forward. 1yr of employment, good merit, 2 interviews, paramedic entrance test, and that should be it.




Chupathangy said:


> I don't think anyone's really touched on this yet, but Hall has it's own helos right? I'm assuming a medic and nurse on that, but how does a medic end up getting on? Do they usually hire from some of their ground medics? And what are the requirements for it? I have a basic idea of what most air units want but does anyone know specifically what Hall requires?



Yes we do have a flight team staffed everyday 24/7. Pilot, medic, nurse. Usually 5yrs medic exp but have taken 3-4yrs. As far as I know they only get there flight medics from within. Req include regular medic certs plus now they are requiring NRP,FP-C, and CCEMTP. I might have missed one too. You can pick up as much OT as ylu want on the CCT ground or regular ALS units.


----------



## Angel (Jul 10, 2014)

alright, hoping to get some a little more info on this companys interview process. 

is everything done in the 1 day? multiple. i was reading about having to do 2 interviews, is this still true? should i call and make sure since i am coming from out of town? (she did say there were no tests so maybe thats changed).

im curious about the equipment you guys use, especially monitor wise. im going to assume (hope) theres power gurneys. are narcs locked up or you have to carry them? stuff like that in general.

i hope to walk the facilities and check out some rigs if time allows. 

TIA


----------



## LACoGurneyjockey (Jul 11, 2014)

Angel said:


> alright, hoping to get some a little more info on this companys interview process.
> 
> is everything done in the 1 day? multiple. i was reading about having to do 2 interviews, is this still true? should i call and make sure since i am coming from out of town? (she did say there were no tests so maybe thats changed).
> 
> ...



I don't work for Hall but know a few medics over there. The last I heard they have Zoll X series monitors, Chevy/GMC 3500 type 3's along with some remaining Ford vans that are being phased out, manual Fernos that they're in the process of replacing with Stryker power cots, and narcs secured in the units. I am pretty sure they still do written, skills, and 2 interviews spread over a couple days. 
From the folks that work there all the equipment is very well maintained, and if a problem is reported it gets taken out of service and resolved almost immediately.


----------



## Angel (Jul 11, 2014)

LACoGurneyjockey said:


> I don't work for Hall but know a few medics over there. The last I heard they have Zoll X series monitors, Chevy/GMC 3500 type 3's along with some remaining Ford vans that are being phased out, manual Fernos that they're in the process of replacing with Stryker power cots, and narcs secured in the units. I am pretty sure they still do written, skills, and 2 interviews spread over a couple days.
> From the folks that work there all the equipment is very well maintained, and if a problem is reported it gets taken out of service and resolved almost immediately.



awesome thanks, hopefully i can talk them into doing them the same day...hopefully


----------



## CentralCalEMT (Jul 11, 2014)

I do not work for Hall; but I have over a dozen friends who do so I asked them about the interview process. From what they have all told me, if you interview with them make sure you make it sound like you want to bleed orange. (their color) They are looking for people who want to stay awhile, so, even if you are undecided, make it sound like it is your plan. Most people like it there and end up staying awhile anyway.

 I do not know what your eventual career goal is, but make sure you do not mention anything about wanting to go to the fire department. Fire departments up here are BLS and Hall works very hard to keep it that way and have Fire and EMS be completely separate. If they think you want to use them as a stepping stone only to a fire career, then they will not hire you. 

Usually the interviews are on separate days because, unlike some private companies in other parts of California, Hall has a rather formal hiring process that has steps in it similar to a public safety agency. You have a first interview, background check, physical exam and lifting test, then an interview with the operations manager which is the equivalent of a chief's oral interview. Following a job offer, there is a two week classroom orientation, followed by an extensive FTO period where you ride as the 3rd crew member. Overall, Hall is a good company.


----------



## Angel (Jul 11, 2014)

yea thats kind of the annoying part. i already paid for the ticket so i will go but i just wish the process could be sped up. i have another interview for remsa (in august) which if i have to do this extended type training id almost rather do it there because of the scope. anyway, im just thinking out loud. but im ready to start working as a medic gosh dangit!


----------



## medic707 (Jul 14, 2014)

I went through the hiring process the end of last year for a medic spot. First interview was the basic who, what, where, why, and the rest of the questions were the tell me about a time when.....

The first interview was with a HR representative. The second interview was with the second in command gentleman. He really just wants to get to know you and know that you will bleed blue and orange. After he offered me a job I went and had my physical done and got fitted for my uniforms. 

The two interviews were about 1 week apart. I went through the 1.5 to 2 week classroom portion. I was the only one going through all this so it went by very quickly. I then started my field training. I was done in five weeks. My preceptor tried to shorten it but it is a minimum 5 weeks. 

After that they give you a schedule where they need you the most. 

Hands down the best company I have ever worked for.


----------



## Angel (Jul 14, 2014)

I'm gonna PM you, I can post it here after if its not too personal (I know people can learn alot from this thread so I wanna share as much as I can)


----------



## medic707 (Jul 14, 2014)

Send me an email address that I can reply to your PM with. I can't send PM's yet because I haven't posted enough yet.


----------

